# Menu sounds (Dolby vs PCM)



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

So I have a 3.1 system running through my receiver. I don't have surround speakers due to my small apartment. 

In the TiVo settings, I usually keep the audio on Dolby. However, I do not hear any of the classic TiVo sounds when navigating the menus. 

When I'm on PCM, the menu sounds reappear, but the sound doesn't sound near as good. 

Anyone might know why this is? Could be a setting on my Onkyo receiver?


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

The Roamio has a note right in the Dolby Audio setting screen. Note: If you choose Dolby Audio, you will not hear TiVo box sound effects when watching shows with Dolby Digital or Dolby Digital Plus sound. I don't think anything is wrong, its just how it works.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Any display with live audio and video will have no sound effects since you selected Dolby. I've never noticed the quality of the beeps. When using the A/V connection on a Roamio, the beeps are always present and are quite loud. Like was posted, nothing is wrong.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo should offer a multi-channel PCM output option. Most receivers these days accept multi-channel PCM via HDMI. That would allow them to insert the sounds and still retain surround sound. I think that's the default on the XBox One and it seems to work fine.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the answers guys. There is indeed a note right in the settings that explains this. Shows how much I pay attention.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This has been the case ever since a TiVo used DD. Back fourteen years ago with my DirecTV TiVos, any channel that had DOlby Digital and you would not get any TiVo sounds. Now OTA is only DD and I'm also on FiOS, which has DD on every channel too. SO the only time I hear TiVo sounds is when I use Quickmode. SInce that outputs in PCM.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The OP said he doesn't hear sounds "when navigating the menus." He should, if the Live Window is disabled or if in a menu where Live Window doesn't display.

ETA - unless it's different with a Bolt. I forgot which forum I was in.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

cherry ghost said:


> The OP said he doesn't hear sounds "when navigating the menus." He should, if the Live Window is disabled or if in a menu where Live Window doesn't display.
> 
> ETA - unless it's different with a Bolt. I forgot which forum I was in.


It does play menu sounds if I just boot the TiVo back up before the Live Window starts to play something. I'm new to the TiVo world, so I'm still picking up these bits of info out there


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TivoJD said:


> The Roamio has a note right in the Dolby Audio setting screen. Note: If you choose Dolby Audio, you will not hear TiVo box sound effects when watching shows with Dolby Digital or Dolby Digital Plus sound. I don't think anything is wrong, its just how it works.


Bolt has the same message.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> The OP said he doesn't hear sounds "when navigating the menus." He should, if the Live Window is disabled or if in a menu where Live Window doesn't display.
> 
> ETA - unless it's different with a Bolt. I forgot which forum I was in.


In my use if there is a preview window then it is sending DD so there are no sounds. If I go to a screen that is the old style SD screen, then I hear menu sounds since it is sending pcm audio on those screens.

Otherwise I've never disabled the preview window. I wish the preview window was on every screen I go to. It is very jarring to switch to the ancient SD screens.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's also strange to change video providers. Once you get to Settings the sound effects come on. Then you select My Video Providers. Because that screen is in HD the sounds go off. Now, if they don't fix that screen soon, Yahoo will be gone someplace nobody can get to.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

Weird. My Tivo sounds were working, so I went to investigate. I have the Tivo connected to my TV via HDMI. Then I have have the TV connected via HDMI using ARC for sound. My Tivo is set for Dolby Digital, yet my TV was set to PCM. So the signal my receiver was using was PCM. I was getting Tivo sounds. For some reason my TV won't allow me to set Dolby Digital, so I am using DTS to get surround. I didn't notice I wasn't getting it previously.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If your TV was set to PCM then it was likely telling the TiVo that's all it could accept via the HDMI cable. So while the TiVo was set to allow DD5.1, the TV was telling the TiVo to use PCM anyway.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> It's also strange to change video providers. Once you get to Settings the sound effects come on. Then you select My Video Providers. Because that screen is in HD the sounds go off. Now, if they don't fix that screen soon, Yahoo will be gone someplace nobody can get to.


I don't have any TiVo sounds on HD screens if I have a preview window.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I don't have any TiVo sounds on HD screens if I have a preview window.


I agree and I'm sorry if I gave an impression you would.


----------

